# How to Build Shower Pan



## ddostart (Feb 12, 2006)

I need to build a new shower pan so that I can install a tile floor in my small (3 x 4) shower. Understand that I'll need to create form and lay butyl, but not sure how to meld the butyl into the drain. Also concerned with what depth I need the concrete to be; and, what I actually need to use. I've heard that there is a special mix for this, but not sure what it is. Any help would be appreciated. Any ideas on other resources concerning how to do this?


----------



## JJC (Nov 8, 2005)

Try this link. I use this system and have for a few years I think before 2001. Great product. easy to use. 
http://schluter.com/english/products/2002/sectionh/overview-h/section-h.html or--
http://www.noblecompany.com/seal.html
Both are very reputable companies with elcellent products. I think you are referring to the membrane system. This is also very good. just more work Alot depends on what your existing conditions are. Anyway this can get you started.

Jim


----------



## JJC (Nov 8, 2005)

to answer your other ?'s Its not concrete! Its a mix of portland cement and sand, usually 4 or 5 sand to 1 portland. Mixed with just enough water to make a ball with it. Be careful about using liners or membranes, as some of these are made for a specific reason and when used to perform what they were not manufactured to do, you cross into that deep dark land of the twilight zone. Some membranes will become hard and brittle when placed next to cement. Now there's one bad visual. leaking water through the ceiling onto someones party. Point is. stick with approved membranes for specific jobs. I'll get down off my soap box now!!
Jim


----------



## R&D Tile (Feb 6, 2006)

This will give you a general idea of what's done if going the liner route and not the Kerdi system, we don't add additive to our mud though, just water as stated above.

http://www.ontariotile.com/preslope.html


----------



## FearnConstruction (Feb 13, 2006)

Make sure there is 12" of backing or blocking on your walls and 7" of curb (2x4 treated plus 4x6)
Personally, I would not use the membrane, especially upstairs. Buy an "Insta-Set" drain for your 2" pipe. Replace the P-trap underground. Cut off your pipe even with concrete height or 1/2 above concrete height. Put some liquid soap on instaset to lubricate. Set it over the pipe and press down. Tighten bolts. pour mortar in pan even with the widest part of the drain. Slope it 1/4 every foot so water drains. Call for "hot mop" or "shower pan" professional to use tar for waterproofing. After thats done. line pan with diamond lath. Mix mortar with little water till it feels like wet sand and pack it in the pan 1/4 below top of drain and 1/4" slope per foot over.


----------



## ddostart (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks. This was exactly what I needed.


----------



## R&D Tile (Feb 6, 2006)

FearnConstruction said:


> Make sure there is 12" of backing or blocking on your walls and 7" of curb (2x4 treated plus 4x6)
> Personally, I would not use the membrane, especially upstairs. Buy an "Insta-Set" drain for your 2" pipe. Replace the P-trap underground. Cut off your pipe even with concrete height or 1/2 above concrete height. Put some liquid soap on instaset to lubricate. Set it over the pipe and press down. Tighten bolts. pour mortar in pan even with the widest part of the drain. Slope it 1/4 every foot so water drains. Call for "hot mop" or "shower pan" professional to use tar for waterproofing. After thats done. line pan with diamond lath. Mix mortar with little water till it feels like wet sand and pack it in the pan 1/4 below top of drain and 1/4" slope per foot over.


You must be from California, yes?.

1/4" at the drain is too thin, unless this is for a preslope, which would be under the hot mop, never seen it done or used it here, never a problem with CPE either.

1 1/4" at the drain for the final slope, even with Kerdi.


----------

